# LIME ICE - My first "semi DIY" juice - then full DIY



## Silver (12/4/15)

Hi all

As some of you may know, I am not a DiY vaper. I have dabbled with additives but nothing much, just a bit of Coffee concentrate and of course, menthol

Today i decided to do something a bit more DIY, but not full blown DiY yet 

I call it *Lime Ice*

In a Reo grand bottle i put in the following:
- about 4ml VM unflavoured 18mg
- 10 drops VM Lime concentrate
- 10 drops VM Menthol concentrate

Shook the bottle and vaped it straight away on a 1 ohm coil.

Wow, what an amazing juice! I am loving this! It has the beautiful lime taste and its got a great sourness to it. Then the menthol cools it and gives it a lovely bite. And the 18mg punches nicely. I think the Lime and the Menthol go well together. If you like Lime and Soda drinks, i think you will like this.

On first impressions, this is super and i am so chuffed. I am quite surprised at how nice the vape came out. I have not vaped something like this before so am enjoying it thoroughly.

This is what it reminds me of:

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 12


----------



## Riaz (12/4/15)

Nice going @Silver 

Always rewarding when ones diy mix comes out great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (12/4/15)

This sounds like a winner @Silver, well done on your first attempt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (12/4/15)

Sounds yummy man looking forward to trying it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (12/4/15)

So I take it that fruity type menthols are your main choice, or am I mistaken?


----------



## Yiannaki (12/4/15)

Sounds interesting @Silver 

I am sure I will be sampling it soon!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## yuganp (12/4/15)

Lime ice is a nice flavour to have have sometimes.

I like to make ice versions of some juice.

Start with a menthol base, either diy or use menthol ice from VM. Add a few drops of fruit based concentrates into your menthol base in your REO bottles to give you some variations.

Now to find a good lemon concentrate to make lemonade ice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (12/4/15)

zadiac said:


> So I take it that fruity type menthols are your main choice, or am I mistaken?



Thanks @zadiac. I really do like quite a wide range of juices but over the past few months I have been enjoying the fruity menthols at lower power more for mindless type vaping. Still love my tobaccoes for a good thumping. Never been a big dessert fan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (12/4/15)

Thanks for the tip @yuganp. I will definitely be trying these things out in future!


----------



## Silver (13/4/15)

Well it's day 2 vaping Lime Ice and lets just say - I am still smiling 

I have learnt that sometimes one's initial impression changes the next day - after a sleep and a meal.

This juice is still just too lovely... 
Am really enjoying the aftertaste.

When this bottle runs out I will definitely try it again


----------



## Q-Ball (13/4/15)

That equates to 12.5% Menthol and 12.5% Lime if 20 drops = 1ml, am I correct?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (13/4/15)

Q-Ball said:


> That equates to 12.5% Menthol and 12.5% Lime if 20 drops = 1ml, am I correct?



Well I think strictly speaking its 10% each then
Because its 5ml in total
(4ml for the unflavoured 18mg and 0.5ml each of Lime and Menthol)

And I assume VM's unflavoured is 50/50, so the final mix is probably 60% PG if I assume the concentrates are PG concentrates.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Q-Ball (13/4/15)

Silver said:


> Well I think strictly speaking its 10% each then
> Because its 5ml in total
> (4ml for the unflavoured 18mg and 0.5ml each of Lime and Menthol)
> 
> And I assume VM's unflavoured is 50/50, so the final mix is probably 60% PG if I assume the concentrates are PG concentrates.



That sounds about right thanks. I have a small mix of Lime ready to be mentholled.
I love my menthol but can do 3% at the most.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Q-Ball (13/4/15)

Silver said:


> Well I think strictly speaking its 10% each then
> Because its 5ml in total
> (4ml for the unflavoured 18mg and 0.5ml each of Lime and Menthol)
> 
> And I assume VM's unflavoured is 50/50, so the final mix is probably 60% PG if I assume the concentrates are PG concentrates.




Has anyone ever measured 20 drops before? I tried to drip some PG into a 1ml syringe the other day but then my ADD kicked in, oh look my bike needs a polish.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## FireFly (13/4/15)

I keep Reading "Lime Lice" 
Damn my eyes...

Its like Shopfitters
I keep reading Shoplifters... 

But I digress
Thanks for this, going to give it a try... Love Rose's Lime Cordial in a long glass full of ice....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (13/4/15)

FireFly said:


> I keep Reading "Lime Lice"
> Damn my eyes...
> 
> Its like Shopfitters
> ...



I have changed the title to CAPS @FireFly - just for you - so we don't have Lice on the forum 

As for Rose's Cordials - I love Lime cordial too - with cold water and a few cubes of ice!
I also love the Passion Fruit Cordial. Same thing. At the moment I am out of the Lime one and going through a few bottles of the Passion Fruit.

EDIT - 
PS - if you like the Rose Lime Cordial - I think you will like this ejuice. VM's Lime concentrate smells and tastes very good.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## FireFly (13/4/15)

Ah I can read that correctly now... Wierd....


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (13/4/15)

Well done @Silver  The flavor profile sounds so delicious and refreshing 
Something very different to the normal selection of flavors. 
Soon you will be a DIY master 

With regards to Lime, another nice flavor would be Lime Milkshake

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (13/4/15)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Well done @Silver  The flavor profile sounds so delicious and refreshing
> Something very different to the normal selection of flavors.
> Soon you will be a DIY master
> 
> With regards to Lime, another nice flavor would be Lime Milkshake



Thanks @Imthiaz Khan !
It is very refreshing indeed and I love the strong menthol in it - 
Lime Milkshake is a good idea - but I am not fond of Lime milkshakes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHeunis (13/4/15)

Q-Ball said:


> Has anyone ever measured 20 drops before? I tried to drip some PG into a 1ml syringe the other day but then my ADD kicked in, oh look my bike needs a polish.


 It has been tested.
It comes to 20-23 drops per ml, depending on viscosity.
20 is just the easy norm that gets used.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## rogue zombie (13/4/15)

Q-Ball said:


> Has anyone ever measured 20 drops before? I tried to drip some PG into a 1ml syringe the other day but then my ADD kicked in, oh look my bike needs a polish.



As I understand it, depending on the dropper, 1ml is either 20 or 25 drops.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (13/4/15)

Q-Ball said:


> Has anyone ever measured 20 drops before?



20 drops of PG (or PG based flavour concentrate) is way less than 20 drops of VG (due to viscosity as @WHeunis mentioned) 
And as @r0gue z0mbie said, the type of dropper used also affects this 

In the end, mixing by drops is a rough approximation and for any serious mixing you do need to do proper measuring 

Edit: To get the most accurate drop mixing, pre-mix your PG and VG (in your desired ratio) - should get you closer to the actual goal than using drops of them separately

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RezaD (13/4/15)

free3dom said:


> 20 drops of PG (or PG based flavour concentrate) is way less than 20 drops of VG (due to viscosity as @WHeunis mentioned)
> And as @r0gue z0mbie said, the type of dropper used also affects this
> 
> In the end, mixing by drops is a rough approximation and for any serious mixing you do need to do proper measuring
> ...


For the sake of consistency it is better to stick to 20 drops per ml standard even if it is not accurate. So say you meant to add 10 percent flavour but it's actually 8 percent. You can just up your percentage in the app to 12% to get the strength correct. At least that way someone can recreate your recipe exactly when using the same concentrates and thus the same droppers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (13/4/15)

@Silver you should try a Lime Rasberry Ice.

Ive seen a recipe with equal parts Lime/Lemon and Rasberry (Pink Lemonade). I reckon Menthol would just top it off.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (14/4/15)

RezaD said:


> For the sake of consistency it is better to stick to 20 drops per ml standard even if it is not accurate. So say you meant to add 10 percent flavour but it's actually 8 percent. You can just up your percentage in the app to 12% to get the strength correct. At least that way someone can recreate your recipe exactly when using the same concentrates and thus the same droppers.



I agree, it's good to keep to a consistent amount - keep things nice and simple, but...

For mixing from a recipe I would always rather recommend you measure it out, instead of using drops. Most people would test a recipe measured instead of "dropped" before publishing it - and once you go over 20ml (or so) it gets very tedious to drip, especially with VG 

Unless of course a recipe is explicitly specified in drops, but I've not seen many of those


----------



## johan (14/4/15)

After reading this thread; why don't you mixologists use a Burette (or a pipette)?

Available locally: http://brewmart.co.za/index.php?route=product/category&path=61_94_103 Burette (25ml Total /0,05ml Increments)



Pipette (Graduated 50ml)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Q-Ball (14/4/15)

Okay, so I measured 20 drops of concentrate, both Skyblue and Vapour Mountain with their respective droppers, and it came out to, oh look Game of thrones is on, 4.7ml.
I think I will stick to milli litres thank you.

Edit: 0.47ml, NOT 4.7ml


Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (14/4/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> @Silver you should try a Lime Rasberry Ice.
> 
> Ive seen a recipe with equal parts Lime/Lemon and Rasberry (Pink Lemonade). I reckon Menthol would just top it off.



That sounds delicious. I dont have a raspberry concentrate. But i will put that in my "to buy" list. 

Here's a question for the more experienced mixologists...

If I attempt this Raspberry Lime Ice mix, do I add 10drops raspberry or do I take a bit away from the Lime and the Menthol and use that for the raspberry? As a first guess, what do you think would come out better?

I.e.
10 drops lime, 10 drops menthol, 10 drops raspberry (30 drops of flavour, instead of my original 20 drops)

Or

7 drops lime, 7 drops menthol, 7 drops raspberry (still near 20 drops of total flavour)

Sorry if this is a bit of a noob question, but i am a diy noob

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (14/4/15)

Q-Ball said:


> Okay, so I measured 20 drops of concentrate, both Skyblue and Vapour Mountain with their respective droppers, and it came out to, oh look Game of thrones is on, 4.7ml.
> I think I will stick to milli litres thank you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk



4.7 ml! For 20 drops, that just doesnt sound right @Q-Ball. Sounds way too high.
In the VM concentrates I can get more than 20 drops of menthol when the little dripper tube is quite full. I doubt that is 4.7 ml.


----------



## TylerD (14/4/15)

This sounds lekker @Silver . 
I'm also playing with some DIY juices. Need to get some lime flavor.
I use menthol and koolada in my juices now. Because of the 0mg, the menthol and koolada gives me a bit of a TH. Quite cool!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (14/4/15)

johan said:


> After reading this thread; why don't you mixologists use a Burette (or a pipette)?
> 
> Available locally: http://brewmart.co.za/index.php?route=product/category&path=61_94_103 Burette (25ml Total /0,05ml Increments)
> View attachment 25134
> ...



Thanks @johan - this looks like a good tool!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (14/4/15)

TylerD said:


> This sounds lekker @Silver .
> I'm also playing with some DIY juices. Need to get some lime flavor.
> I use menthol and koolada in my juices now. Because of the 0mg, the menthol and koolada gives me a bit of a TH. Quite cool!



Indeed. Thats what I like about menthol - it increases the TH slightly
And i like it on long slow lung hits - for the burn in the back of the throat

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (14/4/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks @johan - this looks like a good tool!!



You need the *righ*t *tools* if you want to do the *stuff* *right*

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (14/4/15)

And I must add, that I do not trust drops.  Not all drops are made equal.
I use ml.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Q-Ball (14/4/15)

Silver said:


> 4.7 ml! For 20 drops, that just doesnt sound right @Q-Ball. Sounds way too high.
> In the VM concentrates I can get more than 20 drops of menthol when the little dripper tube is quite full. I doubt that is 4.7 ml.


Sorry, I meant .47 ml

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie (14/4/15)

Silver said:


> That sounds delicious. I dont have a raspberry concentrate. But i will put that in my "to buy" list.
> 
> Here's a question for the more experienced mixologists...
> 
> ...



I would imagine you reduce the original Lime and Menthol by a bit. Your 3 flavour mix might be a bit light on a particular flavour if you divide the original 20 drops by 3 flavours. So I would say something like 7 or 8 drops of each flavour.

But I'm still relatively new to DIY, so I would wait for other answers.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (14/4/15)

Silver said:


> That sounds delicious. I dont have a raspberry concentrate. But i will put that in my "to buy" list.
> 
> Here's a question for the more experienced mixologists...
> 
> ...



It's a very tricky question because not all flavour concentrates are created equal...they vary in "strength". I know for a fact that raspberry (the TFA variant in any case) is very weak - it's smells strong but at a normal 8% the taste is very muted.

Additionally, there is a point at which too much flavour tends to go "chemical" in taste - similar to how if you mix too many paints together it becomes brown 

In the end, the only real way to know with DIY is to test - that is the nature of it (and the experimentation is part of the fun) 

Depending on the strength of the Lime concentrate (I have no experience with it) I would advise something like the following:

5-6 lime
7-8 raspberry
5-10 menthol (depending on taste - start low and add more as needed)

But I'm literally just guessing here 

Just remember one very important thing - write down what you use (even if it seems simple to remember)...getting something amazing and not knowing how to replicate it is frustrating beyond belief

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## free3dom (14/4/15)

johan said:


> After reading this thread; why don't you mixologists use a Burette (or a pipette)?
> 
> Available locally: http://brewmart.co.za/index.php?route=product/category&path=61_94_103 Burette (25ml Total /0,05ml Increments)
> View attachment 25134
> ...



Thanks @johan ...it's been a long time since science class and I've forgotten all about the various tools - these should do very nicely for mixing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (14/4/15)

Ya write down EVERYTHING you do, whether its the recipe or when you're tweaking it.

I once made a stunning custard. And three rubbish ones since

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## RezaD (14/4/15)

free3dom said:


> I agree, it's good to keep to a consistent amount - keep things nice and simple, but...
> 
> For mixing from a recipe I would always rather recommend you measure it out, instead of using drops. Most people would test a recipe measured instead of "dropped" before publishing it - and once you go over 20ml (or so) it gets very tedious to drip, especially with VG
> 
> Unless of course a recipe is explicitly specified in drops, but I've not seen many of those



I was only referring to the flavour concentrates. Nic, PG and VG I use syringes (1ml, 3ml and 5ml covers 90%of requirements). I would not dream of dripping 15ml of VG - that would be torture. Syringes would not work for concentrates because you would need a syringe for every flavour concentrate which is not practical.


----------



## TylerD (14/4/15)

Am I the only one that read LICE when I see the heading.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## free3dom (14/4/15)

RezaD said:


> I was only referring to the flavour concentrates. Nic, PG and VG I use syringes (1ml, 3ml and 5ml covers 90%of requirements). I would not dream of dripping 15ml of VG - that would be torture. Syringes would not work for concentrates because you would need a syringe for every flavour concentrate which is not practical.



Ah okay...makes a lot more sense now - I thought you were a bit "weird" perhaps 

I do however use syringes for concentrates as well...you only need one per flavour used in a recipe, and then some washing and soaking afterwards


----------



## free3dom (14/4/15)

TylerD said:


> Am I the only one that read LICE when I see the heading.....



No you are not 

From the first page...



FireFly said:


> I keep Reading "Lime Lice"
> Damn my eyes...
> 
> Its like Shopfitters
> I keep reading Shoplifters...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Q-Ball (14/4/15)

TylerD said:


> Am I the only one that read LICE when I see the heading.....





FireFly said:


> I keep Reading "Lime Lice"
> Damn my eyes...
> 
> Its like Shopfitters
> ...





TylerD said:


> Am I the only one that read LICE when I see the heading.....




Nope


----------



## TylerD (14/4/15)

Ok, so I'm a bit late on the thread. Lol!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RezaD (14/4/15)

free3dom said:


> Ah okay...makes a lot more sense now - I thought you were a bit "weird" perhaps
> 
> I do however use syringes for concentrates as well...you only need one per flavour used in a recipe, and then some washing and soaking afterwards


LOL..................I have over 70 flavour concentrates. Constantly cleaning syringes is not an option.


----------



## FireFly (14/4/15)

TylerD said:


> Ok, so I'm a bit late on the thread. Lol!


Just curious as to why this is... @TylerD are you Left Handed?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (14/4/15)

TylerD said:


> Am I the only one that read LICE when I see the heading.....



I suggest you forward some of your DNA for analysis, just maybe you have some far eastern genes in your ancestry (Lice vs. Rice?) .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## rogue zombie (14/4/15)

RezaD said:


> LOL..................I have over 70 flavour concentrates. Constantly cleaning syringes is not an option.



70 flavours 

I'm curious, do you work with recipes? Or just mix up whatever you think might work?
If you don't mind me asking


----------



## TylerD (14/4/15)

FireFly said:


> Just curious as to why this is... @TylerD are you Left Handed?


I write right handed, but do almost everything else left handed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RezaD (14/4/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> 70 flavours
> 
> I'm curious, do you work with recipes? Or just mix up whatever you think might work?
> If you don't mind me asking



I do both. Some mixes originated from a recipe and some are entirely from scratch (sitting with pen and paper). Occasionally I do a mix inspired by something I have vaped.

I like to make small batches from any new flavour I have, let it steep and then only once I have the concentration right will I think of what would compliment it. That is how I created my current ADV which I vape 5 -10ml per day.

However I document all my recipes in eJuice Me Up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## rogue zombie (14/4/15)

RezaD said:


> I do both. Some mixes originated from a recipe and some are entirely from scratch (sitting with pen and paper). Occasionally I do a mix inspired by something I have vaped.
> 
> I like to make small batches from any new flavour I have, let it steep and then only once I have the concentration right will I think of what would compliment it. That is how I created my current ADV which I vape 5 -10ml per day.
> 
> However I document all my recipes in eJuice Me Up.



Nice  
I suppose I better actually save on eJuice Me Up. 

lol... I looked at my stock last night of around 20 flavours, and already felt overwhelmed

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## free3dom (14/4/15)

RezaD said:


> LOL..................I have over 70 flavour concentrates. Constantly cleaning syringes is not an option.



Doesn't matter if you have 5000...you'll only ever use 5-20 at a time - if you are using more than that, rent a laboratory you mad scientist

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie (14/4/15)

free3dom said:


> Doesn't matter if you have 5000...you'll only ever use 5-20 at a time - if you are using more than that, rent a laboratory you mad scientist



Lol

Well I was already looking at certain flavours and thinking "what was this for again?"

But it is an awesome part of this hobby...

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## free3dom (14/4/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Lol
> 
> Well I was already looking at certain flavours and thinking "what was this for again?"
> 
> But it is an awesome part of this hobby...



I totally agree...mixing is my "zen garden"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHeunis (14/4/15)

Silver said:


> That sounds delicious. I dont have a raspberry concentrate. But i will put that in my "to buy" list.
> 
> Here's a question for the more experienced mixologists...
> 
> ...



Somebody already said it, but i got lazy with quotes: You're gonna have to experiment.
Some flavours are really really weak.
Strawberry is another one of those weaklings... In my Strawberry tart recipe, I ended up after multiple iterations, with the strawberry concentrate sitting at around 10%, with ALL THE REST of the flavours only TOTALING 5%.
This was not from the initial "guesstimates". Originally started with MUCH lower numbers and worked it over time to refine it.

Based on how I've been working:
My best GUESS, if Raspberry is as weak as Strawberry, in drops as per your example: 7-7-12 (Lime/Menthol/Raspberry). If things dont work out right with those numbers, first step would be to lower the 7-7. But - as your main focus is menthol - you might end up with a very odd ratio; Something to the lines of 4-7-10, or something like that. It mainly depends on what your main focus with the juice is.
If after some testing you start losing the Lime flavour, bump it back up a little, and then start muscling the raspberry a bit higher until the two get to the level where you like it. Dont adjust your "MAIN FLAVOUR" (Menthol) in the juice unless you are nearing the end. It's easier for me to first balance the supporting cast, and then finalize the main star.

Mix a very small batch, possibly half or less of what you currently do. Also - just remember to keep in mind that more flavours = more steep.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (14/4/15)

WHeunis said:


> Somebody already said it, but i got lazy with quotes: You're gonna have to experiment.
> Some flavours are really really weak.
> Strawberry is another one of those weaklings... In my Strawberry tart recipe, I ended up after multiple iterations, with the strawberry concentrate sitting at around 10%, with ALL THE REST of the flavours only TOTALING 5%.
> This was not from the initial "guesstimates". Originally started with MUCH lower numbers and worked it over time to refine it.
> ...



Thanks @WHeunis

And that was a very well explained answer, thank you - and i now better understand why making complex juices is so difficult. "Dealing with the supporting cast and the main star" is such a brilliant way of putting it!

I am either going to have massive fun directing my cast of actors or I am going to take lots of strain as the costs of these actors tally up with each "take". Lol

What a fascinating thing. Feels like I am back at maths class trying to solve an equation with two unknowns and needing another equation

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (14/4/15)

Thanks @free3dom for your earlier comments, they helped a lot
And also to all the other guys who have contributed to this thread. Always so helpful. 

Another thing, I did NOT let this juice steep. I just shook the little bottle and vaped it
Was delicious.... So I assume if it were to steep, the flavours may get stronger or change. So it may not be as good. Who knows, it may be better.

I am not looking forward to the additional dimension of time - and steeping

I quite like the idea of mixing when Im filling my vape devices.

Perhaps a *question* for the more experienced mixologists. Lets say I add 10 drops of menthol to unflavoured and vape it straight away - and its perfect to my taste. If i let it steep for 2 weeks, does the menthol generally get stronger? Im thinking that steeping may save a bit of concentrate?

This is definitely an incredibly exciting area of vaping. My eyes are quite big and i am nervous of the amount of time this could consume... Lol...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## hands (14/4/15)

lime is my adv and i just love citrus flavors. they are so refreshing and there are a few to pic from. lemon and lime for a nice sour vape ,tangerine for a sweeter vape and lemon meringue for a desert vape. i will try some of your lime menthol mix.


----------



## Silver (14/4/15)

hands said:


> lime is my adv and i just love citrus flavors. they are so refreshing and there are a few to pic from. lemon and lime for a nice sour vape ,tangerine for a sweeter vape and lemon meringue for a desert vape. i will try some of your lime menthol mix.



Thanks @hands 
I will try the lime and lemon. I need to get lemon concentrate
I will also try tangerine. I have VM's mandarin but not tangerine. 
My wife wants me to make an orange. 
Not a fan of desserts though. 

Will report back when I get round to it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WHeunis (14/4/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks @free3dom for your earlier comments, they helped a lot
> And also to all the other guys who have contributed to this thread. Always so helpful.
> 
> Another thing, I did NOT let this juice steep. I just shook the little bottle and vaped it
> ...



Stronger? Naw.
More refined, is closer to the truth.
Steeping clears out that harshness of fresh-mixed liquids.
It allows the flavours to properly permeate through the liquid. Single flavours are easy, they are vapable within an hour or less, and steeping would make very little difference.
Multi-flavours gain the benefits of steeping. Flavours just become BETTER, as they are better and more evenly mixed throughout the mixture.
Best example right now for me, is my new experiment: Snickers Juice.
Unsteeped you can taste all the components. Chocolate, Caramel, and Nuts. BUT. It's almost like the flavours are FIGHTING each other on my palate. It feels very harsh and dry and almost offensive to a degree. With just 3 days steeping (once per day warm water bath), it tastes VERY VERY nice. Like an actual delicious juice! Just needs some more work/refinement before it tastes exactly like a Snickers bar...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Riaz (14/4/15)

I had to try this mix

Here is my recipe




I haven't Vaped it yet. Leaving it to stand tonight and will test tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (14/4/15)

WHeunis said:


> Stronger? Naw.
> More refined, is closer to the truth.
> Steeping clears out that harshness of fresh-mixed liquids.
> It allows the flavours to properly permeate through the liquid. Single flavours are easy, they are vapable within an hour or less, and steeping would make very little difference.
> ...



Thanks!
So well explained. 
Maybe i just like the harshness of the Lime ice because it grips me when I vape it, so probably not an ideal candidate for the benefits of steeping. Ans its fairly simple. 

Hoping you get your Snickers Bar right! That would be very tasty


----------



## Silver (14/4/15)

Riaz said:


> I had to try this mix
> 
> Here is my recipe
> 
> ...



Super @Riaz. See you added cotton candy. Higher VG as well
Am keen to hear what you think tomorrow!


----------



## Riaz (14/4/15)

Silver said:


> Super @Riaz. See you added cotton candy. Higher VG as well
> Am keen to hear what you think tomorrow!


Yip I mix 60/40 vg pg because I'm using 100mg pg nic and all the concentrates are pg based as well. 

I have a new clean 3ml bottle to take with to work tomorrow to use for the new mix. 

Just going to need to hide some where during the day to put fresh wick in the atomic as well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (14/4/15)

Riaz said:


> Yip I mix 60/40 vg pg because I'm using 100mg pg nic and all the concentrates are pg based as well.
> 
> I have a new clean 3ml bottle to take with to work tomorrow to use for the new mix.
> 
> ...



Ok, cool
Just take some other juice too, in case you dont enjoy it. Lol


----------



## free3dom (14/4/15)

@Silver the benefits of steeping, like all other things in DIY, depends greatly on the particular flavours used, as well as (as @WHeunis mentioned) the amount of flavours used. Some flavours require a fair bit of steeping to really come into their own, while other get literally no benefit from steeping. I've tasted juice that were 100% right off the bat and did not improve with steeping, and a few others that taste almost bad (but not quite) and got really good with steeping 

Steeping time also varies by flavour....some needing more and others less. With complex mixes I find that the best steeping time is generally the time needed for the flavour that takes the longest to "fully mature". But about a week or two generally helps these mixes even out - of course, some additives such as EM and/or smooth help with this as well, and they too need some time to do their magic 

For me, if the juice is good right after mixing, I just vape it  
Usually I then also make a small batch and leave it steeping so that I can test it after some time and see if it changes at all - this is what I would recommend you do, to get a sense of what happens with your particular mix

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## yuganp (15/4/15)

Fruits and menthol seems to work immediately with a simple shake. Anything with a cream based mixture takes ages to taste right.

Also found that with a lot of mixtures that need steeping, if you want to Vape it immediately you have to increase the percentage of the concentrate.

It also depends on the wattages that you Vape at. As the wattages increase you have to either decrease nic content or flavour content or both. This is with both diy mixtures or commercial juices. Most commercial juices now overpower my taste buds at big wattages.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Riaz (16/4/15)

Howsit guys

So last night i managed to rewick the atomic to try out this mix.

Man oh man is it strong LOL well what did i expect it to be, it is menthol after all.

I found myself only being able to do mouth to lung hits (after switching to the smaller airholes) for the first couple of puffs.

Once i got sort of use to the thump, i opened up the airholes again and started lung hits.

The juice itself, its perfect for a warm sunny day. Very refreshing and cool to the chest.

Even though we having some lekker cold winter days in cape town, i still kept the juice in the mini and decided on vaping it today.

Thanks @Silver for sharing your recipe with us.

Its a winner in my books

(for those that saw the recipe i posted, you might want to lower the menthol percentage  )

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Q-Ball (16/4/15)

Here is my take on it, finished 20ml since Tuesday and loving it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (17/4/15)

Glad you guys liked it
Thanks for the feedback @Riaz and @Q-Ball 
My latest bottle is finished and i need to make another batch...
What a lovely juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (17/4/15)

Silver said:


> Glad you guys liked it
> Thanks for the feedback @Riaz and @Q-Ball
> My latest bottle is finished and i need to make another batch...
> What a lovely juice.



Great news!

If you make it through a bottle (even a little one) and still want more it's definitely a winner

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (17/4/15)

@Silver I have been experimenting with the 60% menthol I got from Skyblue, and it works really well with pineapple too. For some reason I really love vaping pineapple, even though it is not my favorite fruit by far. On the 60% menthol I do about 8 drops per 10ml of pre-mixed juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Waltervh (17/4/15)

Q-Ball said:


> Here is my take on it, finished 20ml since Tuesday and loving it.
> 
> View attachment 25325


Hi @Q-Ball What does "snip" in your Nic strength 
I have been getting errors in my ejuice me up program after the last couple of updates, anyone els had this?


----------



## Q-Ball (17/4/15)

Waltervh said:


> Hi @Q-Ball What does "snip" in your Nic strength
> I have been getting errors in my ejuice me up program after the last couple of updates, anyone els had this?




LoL, My nic strength was highlighted when I tried to open the snip tool in windows, so I typed it in the nic strength box instead of my search bar.

My nic strength was 36


----------



## Waltervh (17/4/15)

The Error only happens sometimes


----------



## acorn (16/5/15)

Hi Guys just a big thank you to @Silver and @Riaz for making me take interest in DIY. Saw this thread and had to try it, used VM Lime, Menthol & Cotton candy, VM PG and VM Nic (36mg VM) and Dolly Varden VG (BP grade) and had so much faith in you guys and went for the whole 100ml. This will easily become my ADV and it is not yet properly steeped/cured. Only had 30ml VM Nic so didn't make the 33.33 something of the EJM calculator but to my noob taste buds this is not noticeable. Thanks guys and keep them recipes rolling. Here is my 100ml recipe as below...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (16/5/15)

Super @VapeViper 
Glad you like it

Wonder what the extra Cotton Candy you've added does to the taste...


----------



## BuzzGlo (16/5/15)

I got chills when I read the title to this thread. I love anything lemon and lime. I cant wait to try this.


----------



## acorn (16/5/15)

Silver said:


> Super @VapeViper
> Glad you like it
> 
> Wonder what the extra Cotton Candy you've added does to the taste...



It was a spin off that Riaz add to his take on it earlier in the thread, also thought it might add a little sweet to it, still really enjoying it, next time I'll have to make two bottles so that the other can steep.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (16/5/15)

I am also really loving this juice... Still...
At the moment, i have it in two devices. 18mg version for mouth to lung and i have a toned down 12mg version for a lung hit. Both are delicious

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (17/5/15)

Silver said:


> Super @VapeViper
> Glad you like it
> 
> Wonder what the extra Cotton Candy you've added does to the taste...



The cotton candy flavour is generally just Ethyl Maltol diluted 10% in PG.

Here is what EM does to a juice (from reddit):

Tiny Bit (A fraction of 1% in your mix) - Gives a "body" to the vapor and may slightly reduce sharp notes.
A Bit (Close to 1% +/- in your mix) - As above but will take the edge off sharp notes and may very slightly sweeten.
A Bunch (1%-5% of your total mix) - As above plus sweeten
A Load (10%+ of your total mix) - Cotton Candy flavor

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## free3dom (17/5/15)

VapeViper said:


> Hi Guys just a big thank you to @Silver and @Riaz for making me take interest in DIY. Saw this thread and had to try it, used VM Lime, Menthol & Cotton candy, VM PG and VM Nic (36mg VM) and Dolly Varden VG (BP grade) and had so much faith in you guys and went for the whole 100ml. This will easily become my ADV and it is not yet properly steeped/cured. Only had 30ml VM Nic so didn't make the 33.33 something of the EJM calculator but to my noob taste buds this is not noticeable. Thanks guys and keep them recipes rolling. Here is my 100ml recipe as below...
> 
> View attachment 27263



If you you want to do DIY calculations on your mobile devices (or non-windows machine) you can use the SkyBlue DIY Calculator (made by me) from any browser on any system - it can also import your Ejuice Me Up recipes

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (17/5/15)

How do u prepare your em in pg at what concentration. Or rather how should one? Does it degrade if in solution? Not sure why it doesn't ship in solution or if I should just dilute the whole batch or not


----------



## Viper_SA (17/5/15)

I think the ratio is 1/4 teaspoon EM crystals to 10ml PG if I remember correctly.


----------



## free3dom (17/5/15)

@Viper_SA is 100% spot on. 


Take 1/4 teaspoon and drop it into some PG (in a glass container).
Now pour some very hot water (not boiling, but quite hot) into a bigger container.
Place the glass container with the EM+PG into the hot water (making sure none of the water gets into the container).
Every so often take the bottle out and shake/swirl it - or stir it with something while it is still in the hot water.
It only takes a couple of minutes and you will see the crystals disappear completely and the liquid will become clear.
At this point it is ready for use 
As a general rule, I always shake my EM concentrate before I use it, in case some of the crystals re-formed - but I've not really seen that happen unless you use too many crystals when making the concentrate. 

Because of this it's better to use too little EM crystals rather than to many. Nothing prevents you from making a lighter concentration of EM, but making a higher concentration is not possible as the PG will get over-saturated and the crystals will no longer dissolve

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Viper_SA (17/5/15)

@Derick and @free3dom, am I correct in assuming that the 10ml of EM crystals could be diluted to 100ml PG to get the correct % to use?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (17/5/15)

Had some more lime ice today from @Silver 

It's a lovely, refreshing juice. I need to get some in 3mg. 9mg killed my chest

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (17/5/15)

Viper_SA said:


> @Derick and @free3dom, am I correct in assuming that the 10ml of EM crystals could be diluted to 100ml PG to get the correct % to use?



That should work fine...it will just take a bit longer for the crystals to dissolve, since heating up that much liquid would take longer. If you find some remaining crystals after a long time, just add a bit more PG until they are all dissolved.

The only issue would be it might take you ages to use up 100ml of EM - unless you use it as a cotton candy flavour @ 8%+. It's not really a problem though, if you ever find the EM crystals re-appear in your solution, just place in hot water again and they should dissolve.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (17/5/15)

free3dom said:


> That should would fine...it will just take a bit longer for the crystals to dissolve, since heating up that much liquid would take longer. If you find some remaining crystals after a long time, just add a bit more PG until they are all dissolved.
> 
> The only issue would be it might take you ages to use up 100ml of EM - unless you use it as a cotton candy flavour @ 8%+. It's not really a problem though, if you ever find the EM crystals re-appear in your solution, just place in hot water again and they should dissolve.



Thanks, reason I asked is that the 'quarter teaspoon' isn't very scientific, lol. Might get some variation between batches if you measure different each time. A weight might be more precise. I weighed off the citric acid I made up, will try with the EM too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (17/5/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Had some more lime ice today from @Silver
> 
> It's a lovely, refreshing juice. I need to get some in 3mg. 9mg killed my chest



@Yiannaki 
I had Lime Ice in 3 devices today.
- In Reo Red with the Nuppin
- In Reo Silver
- and in the Nautilus Mini

The Reo Red lung hit Nuppin version is weaker than the others. It's not 9mg though. I have gone back to my notes and checked its specs. That one's specs are as follows:
- 12.6mg nic
- 57% PG

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn (17/5/15)

free3dom said:


> The cotton candy flavour is generally just Ethyl Maltol diluted 10% in PG.
> 
> Here is what EM does to a juice (from reddit):
> 
> ...


Thank you @free3dom for this information. Will definitely use your percentages on my next take, 2% is definitely not enough to sweeten it up, will play around. One Question?: Where can I get Ethyl Maltol crystals ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (17/5/15)

Www.skybluevaping.co.za

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## acorn (17/5/15)

free3dom said:


> If you you want to do DIY calculations on your mobile devices (or non-windows machine) you can use the SkyBlue DIY Calculator (made by me) from any browser on any system - it can also import your Ejuice Me Up recipes



Thank you will definitely look into your SkyBlue DIY calculator , great appreciation for making the simple DIY's easier, cant wait to play around with it, want to play around with different citrus flavours and who knows where it will end?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (17/5/15)

I have added the words "*- then full DIY*" to the title of this thread

The reason why Lime Ice was only "Semi DIY" was because I used @Oupa's clean cut pre-mixed 18mg ready made unflavoured juice as my base.

However, since then, this juice has become full DIY - because I have been mixing it with SkyBlue's Nicotine base and PG/VG

So now its a full DIY juice 

I still don't steep it though - it gets mixed straight into the Reo bottle and then shaken - then vaped.

EDIT - changed to "full DIY" for @johan

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## johan (17/5/15)

Silver said:


> I have added the words "*- then DIY*" to the title of this thread
> 
> The reason why Lime Ice was only "Semi DIY" was because I used @Oupa's clean cut pre-mixed 18mg ready made unflavoured juice as my base.
> 
> ...



I am so glad you change it to "then DIY" and not "then DIE"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (17/5/15)

johan said:


> I am so glad you change it to "then DIY" and not "then DIE"



Lol @johan - I added "full" just to be more clear - just for you!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (17/5/15)

Silver said:


> Lol @johan - I added "full" just to be more clear - just for you!



I really do appreciate THANKS

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (17/5/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Thanks, reason I asked is that the 'quarter teaspoon' isn't very scientific, lol. Might get some variation between batches if you measure different each time. A weight might be more precise. I weighed off the citric acid I made up, will try with the EM too.



While this is true in the scientific sense, I highly doubt you will ever perceive a difference between a 9/10% EM solution when using it in a juice. But if you want to be precise then go for it


----------



## Alex (17/5/15)

It was a chilly breakfast this morning after trying the lime ice from @Silver, Now I just need to get my DIY juices flowing to make this awesome stuff myself.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (17/5/15)

So would someone mind sharing the recipe for Lime Ice in it's entirety? Just ordered some more DIY stuffs from Skyblue and hopefully next week will be brewing week


----------



## Silver (17/5/15)

Viper_SA said:


> So would someone mind sharing the recipe for Lime Ice in it's entirety? Just ordered some more DIY stuffs from Skyblue and hopefully next week will be brewing week



Lol, @Viper_SA - its a top secret. 
I have been preparing a line of juices for some time now
All will be revealed

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex (17/5/15)

Silver said:


> Lol, @Viper_SA - its a top secret.
> I have been preparing a line of juices for some time now
> All will be revealed


Whatever the makeup, the icy lime is a winner for me. I'm amazed at how my tastes have changed from desserts to fruits. I think the next challenge is a great iced black label beer juice. That would really be something great.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (17/5/15)

Alex said:


> Whatever the makeup, the icy lime is a winner for me. I'm amazed at how my tastes have changed from desserts to fruits. I think the next challenge is a great iced black label beer juice. That would really be something great.



@Alex, dont give away all our secrets!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Viper_SA (17/5/15)

Silver said:


> Lol, @Viper_SA - its a top secret.
> I have been preparing a line of juices for some time now
> All will be revealed



Good luck with that

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (30/5/15)

So @Silver now that Vapecon has concluded, and you can refocus on your juice line .... How long before we can expect to sample some of you line's goodness?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (7/6/15)

Silver said:


> Lol, @Viper_SA - its a top secret.
> I have been preparing a line of juices for some time now
> All will be revealed



Any news on this front @Silver?


----------



## Jebula999 (8/9/15)

Q-Ball said:


> LoL, My nic strength was highlighted when I tried to open the snip tool in windows, so I typed it in the nic strength box instead of my search bar.
> 
> My nic strength was 36


Sorry if this is random, but i love you... I didn't know this existed, i would screen capture, open with paint, edit, save, then send....

You learn something new every day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MorneW (19/9/15)

So here's my spin on it

10% VM Lime
2% VM Menthol
1% EM
1 drop sucralose per 5ml

All I can say is yum yum. Thanks @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tr1cky (21/9/15)

really enjoyed reading this thread going to make some up thx

Reactions: Like 1


----------

